# Need some advice



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Well I was deciding to get a 4WD Tractor with a FEL but Lord have mercy they are expensive.

My idea was to get a loan from a bank for around $7,000. 
My plans were to get a 4wd tractor but since they are expensive I may have to consider a 2wd tractor with a FEL. 

With $7,000 I was planning to get a tractor, mower, boxblade, and a trailer to tow my tractor/trucks.

Well I need to some advice on tractors..

I was going to use the tractor for mowing, harrowing firebreaks, push stuff with the FEL or box blade, lift and carry stuff with the FEL, and maybe push up stumps.

I was thinking about getting a 4wd tractor because some of our land is swampy and when it rains it gets real wet sometimes....but I could let it dry up.

Like the guys I work with told me....a 2wd may get stuck but a 4wd one will too and also will be harder to get out rather than a 2wd.

So I was thinking maybe a 2wd will have to do me since they are a little cheaper.


Any ideas?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, if you plan on a loader, you want to keep 4 WD on the table, especially if you get a compact or sub compact utility tractor. Whenever I attempt to push something with my loader in 2 WD, it's just that, an attempt! I would go for a larger big old growler of a 2 WD if that's the budget. Also going gas instead of diesel, will keep the cost down. Have you looked at CL? Lots of good deals to be had if you are dilligent. Also, the dealers are still offering ZERO percent financing on the new stuff, because, hey! Let's face it, they just aren't selling real well.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Well, if you plan on a loader, you want to keep 4 WD on the table, especially if you get a compact or sub compact utility tractor. Whenever I attempt to push something with my loader in 2 WD, it's just that, an attempt! I would go for a larger big old growler of a 2 WD if that's the budget. Also going gas instead of diesel, will keep the cost down. Have you looked at CL? Lots of good deals to be had if you are dilligent. Also, the dealers are still offering ZERO percent financing on the new stuff, because, hey! Let's face it, they just aren't selling real well.


I'm quitting with gas...

Gas carries more water thus leaving my tank rusty....that's what happen to my 9n.


Well I called a tractor place and they want to sell some used one for $12,000.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I agree. It's nuts! Have you looked at the Chinese crate tractors? I've heard both good and bad about them.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

How many acres you got GFC? Just trying to get a feel for how many HP you's be looking at.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

I can't trust anything that is Communist or Chinese.

Unless it is Chinese food over here.....(got to carry a lead detector on me though-lol)...


I say 402 total acres. 100 acres in fields and the rest in timber..


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

GFC Firefighter said:


> I can't trust anything that is Communist or Chinese.
> 
> Unless it is Chinese food over here.....(got to carry a lead detector on me though-lol)...
> 
> ...


John Deere is making some impliments over there. But I totally understand. Well, I wouldn't go any less than 40 diesel HP with that kind of stats.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

GFC Firefighter said:


> I'm quitting with gas...
> 
> Gas carries more water thus leaving my tank rusty....that's what happen to my 9n.
> 
> ...


What is it and how many hours on it? Any candy?


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

John Deere are beginning to be John Lo Deere Xing.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

GFC Firefighter said:


> John Deere are beginning to be John Lo Deere Xing.


Dam shame ain't it...?


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Well. 

I'm still undecided about a 2wd or 4wd...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

GFC Firefighter said:


> Well.
> 
> I'm still undecided about a 2wd or 4wd...


If you go 2 WD, be sure to get something with a diff lock and ballasted tires and wheel weights. Get an impliment off the rear like a box scraper, I think you'll do fine. If no FEL though, anythings gonna do you. Are you planning on haying with it?


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> If you go 2 WD, be sure to get something with a diff lock and ballasted tires and wheel weights. Get an impliment off the rear like a box scraper, I think you'll do fine. If no FEL though, anythings gonna do you. Are you planning on haying with it?


Idk, my cousin might need some help...no idea though...things could pop up

I, myself, was going to use it to push up tree tops and dirt and limbs and trees that was left behind when these guys finished thinning our timber and also just use to carry dirt or something..


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

If you put any amount of weight on a front-end-loader, you will wish you had 4wd. I'm always lifting the rear of my Kubota M7040 off the ground enough that there is no traction to the rear tires. And that's with a boxblade with about 20 gallon tank filled with concrete riding on it. ESPECIALLY if you have any kind of slope, that can be a dangerous situation.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm seriously wondering if I should get a new tractor and be done with it...but I really don't want to get in debt.


I am fixing to pay off my first loan ever on my Bronco.
Borrowed $1800 to get it.... $98/month payment.

And now got it paid off within 3 months (due to extra money and then I sold my old tractor)...



I am still currently in college but will graduate in March hopefully.

I am currently working fulltime but will soon go back to part time once school starts back.

At the moment with me working full time...I will make $300-$340 a week (with taxes already deducted)..
But when part time comes again...I will make $200-$270 a week then...


I hate to get myself into debt.


I also wanted to get my 79 fixed (replace the main bearings) and get my Ford Courier fixed and also need money for my bills....


Just don't know what to do...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

:lmao:Get some goats for new GFC! Much cheaper, though good for most nothing! Do you absolutely need the tractor now? Hate to sound negative, but I did so much handwork all those years I never had a tractor. I also did a great deal of work with my truck too. They are going zero interest on all tractors these days, but holy cow are they expensive.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

O I need a tractor...I will post pictures of the farm soon with my clean up process...I will need some advice so this is a heads up for some help man.



I have used a machete for a long time but it gets me no where...

I will post up my farm pictures soon.



I am just a wondering if I should just get a 2wd one with like 50+hp and get a front end loader on it later?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I knew you were young, and this is why I suggested that, but only in slight humor. I feel your pain buddy! Even with a tractor, it's a lot of work. Hate to again be negative, but a tractor without a loader is just about useless for what you are looking for. No loader is great for farming, but for the logging and moving dirt thing, a rear blade just wont do it. Think about beefing up the grill area too, as brush is murder on grills radiators hydraulic lines and low hanging mechanical things on the tractor. You almost need a dozer.............Looking forward to more pictures of your place.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

What do you think I need to do?

Just get a 2wd tractor and maybe get a loader on it or what?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

GFC Firefighter said:


> What do you think I need to do?
> 
> Just get a 2wd tractor and maybe get a loader on it or what?


Only you know your budget, well enough to know your flinch factor, but I would look into financing a 4 wheel drive newer or older tractor, with a front end loader. You are a very busy man, it appears, and I think a compact utility is going to serve you best. Outside of that, a 2 wheel drive gas, with front end loader would be my second choice, and would fit your budget better, no doubt. Perhaps you can even get financing on something like that, which would free you up a bit more on the payments. That's my input!


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Maybe a 2wd diesel with 50+ hp with a front end loader...


Called a tractor place today and they ain't got no 4WD in my price range....one place though did have two 4wd Kubotas like $8,000-$8,500 but they were only 28-30 hp with not FEL.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

GFC Firefighter said:


> Maybe a 2wd diesel with 50+ hp with a front end loader...
> 
> 
> Called a tractor place today and they ain't got no 4WD in my price range....one place though did have two 4wd Kubotas like $8,000-$8,500 but they were only 28-30 hp with not FEL.


Ah, NO! You need a minimum of 40 HP period. Any less is just gonna piss you off in terms of impliments and so on. You gots lots of project there buddy. Have you explored the new tractors and the payment options? Likely out of reach, but you should at least check into it, if at least for a good laugh. Who knows. I'm off to bed GFC. 3:30 AM comes mighty hard to this 43 year old. Talk to you later! Chris


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the help man.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I just hope youy manage something, without having to go Chinese or buying a real piece of work.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

I've found a Ford 3000 with 20'trailer, rotary cutter, leveling blade, and harrows for $9,000.

But I may keep looking.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

WOOOT!!!!!

I think I've found the tractor I need and everything.

It's a Ford 3000. Comes with a new 7' x 20' trailer, new set of harrows, rotary cutter, and leveling blade for $9,000!


The tractor looks to have a nearly new paint job, new gaskets, and basically new rear tires.

It cranked right up!

Said it had like 16|2| hours on it.


It's at a John Deere dealership.



Gonna call the dealership early in the morning and tell them to hold it for me tomorrow til I get off because I think I am going to buy it!!! JUST GOT TO GET A LOAN!!!

I looked around the right side of the tractor and I guess it's the injector and theres a bolt at the bottom of it...its leaking a little oil but now bad. Maybe nothing? 



What yall think about a Ford 3000?

Looks like it had a place where you can put a loader.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

GFCl, I don't want to wipe the stars from your eyes, and only you can make the decision when the tumblers fall into place, but I think you could do better myself. I just can't help but feel that a tractor, for you, without a loader, is going to really hinder you right off. The aggrivation will mount fairly soon off as you discover how badly your hands are tied without a loader. I would keep looking at craigslist. That's all I'm going to say, but I think it would really pay off for you in the long run. After all, the economy really sucks right now, and it really is a buyers market. Hows about some pictures of the Ford at least?


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Well I plan to get it and buy a loader later on...


Just need to get the place mowed and harrowed up first....



Shoot, I've been thinking that with them torn down buildings..I better just get a bulldozer from the unit ($90/hr) and push em up because I will probably bust a tire...


----------



## irwin (Jun 6, 2010)

GFC Firefighter said:


> Said it had like 16|2| hours on it.


? 16,000 or 1,600 hours ?

I'm in agreement with tractorbeam in checking craigslist daily.. he's also right about the economy creating a buyers market. .. but! gotta be patient and wait for the right deal. 

My only concern about an older machine is all those years and what was it treated like.. a paint job is done to make it prettier not better.. I'll take a rough looker for a better price than pay extra because someone painted it. 

However if you have your heart set on it, don't worry too much, just work it and see, it might be a winner. If it breaks down, you'll just have to start over like a few of us had to do.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

irwin;114690. If it breaks down said:


> Been there.....Done that.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Do what you can with the tractor you can afford and leave the rest until you can afford what you need to finish or hire it done. Farmers who have the equipmet work pretty cheap in there down time. Most farmers work there ass off for every dollar they make and would like to pick a coupple of extra bucks in there down time.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Well I bought it. $8,750 for everything

It's a 1968 Ford 3000 diesel. Had 16 hours on it with a 2 in the red.

Called the owner and found out that everything has been redone on it from his knowledge (engine rebuilt, tractor painted,etc). His wife told me when I picked the mower and blade up that her husband used the tractor to clean up there yard and little bit of land and harrow a garden.

The deal came with a 6' mower, new 6' harrows from TSC, and new scrape blade and also a brand new 7' x 20' heavy duty trailer... WONDER IF MY 79 4X4 FORD WILL FIT ON IT?

This is what I paid for everything

Ford 3000- $3,500
6' Harrows- $1,250
7' x 20' trailer- $2,500
Scrape blade- $500
6' Rotary cutter- $1,000

TOTAL: $8,750


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

A super big congrats to you GFC. Looks like a very nice outfit you have there!


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm still wondering about somethings on the tractor.

On the side of the tractor it has a knob and then a tiny lever under the seat.

Then I am wondering what gear I should put the transmission in when mowing and harrowing....

Hmmm


----------



## irwin (Jun 6, 2010)

That's a fine looking unit GF  May it work hard and give you many problem free years. tiphat


----------



## Larry1510 (Dec 6, 2010)

GFC, Find a manual for that model tractor and it will give you all of the information you need. It's a must if you plan to keep the tractor for any length of time.
Larry1510


----------



## PSJ (Sep 20, 2011)

Good luck with your new tractor. Looks like a nice find! PJ


----------

